# Tauchwasserkühlung



## Squidge (14. März 2019)

*Tauchwasserkühlung*

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr für Empfehlungen für Flüssigkeiten für eine  Tauchwasserkühlung habt?
Ich habe am rande gehört, dass es sinnvoll wäre  Transformatoren Öl zu benutzen.
Hier das Öl: East Germany OIL Transformatorenoel, Kanister 5 Liter: Amazon.de: Auto
Falls ihr ein empfehlenswertes Gehäuse/Aquarium habt wäre das auch Gut
Außerdem würde ich gern wissen ob es eine gute Idee wäre überhaupt ein Aquarium zu benutzen.
Danke im voraus.

LG


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2019)

*AW: TauchwasserkÃ¼hlung*

Prinzipiell kannst du jede nicht leitfähige Flüssigkeit benutzen, Öl bietet sich im Hausgebrauch () da an.
Als Ölsorte sollte natürlich nicht grade Rapsöl verwendet werden - das ginge zwar auch, ranzt und stinkt aber nach einer Weile gehörig. Für deinen Zweck sollte man ein transparentes industrielles Isolieröl wählen, das Trafoöl das du da verlinkst geht vermutlich (ich kenne es aber nicht). Die "Musterlösung" wäre dünnflüssiges Silikon-Isolieröl (Wagnersil S200 oder sowas), ich fürchte aber sowas ist nicht besonders günstig in den benötigten Mengen. Da dürfteste selbst bei großen Abnahmemengen unter 15€/Liter kaum wegkommen.

Als Gehäuse bietet sich alles an was erstens 100% dicht ist und zweitens unempfindlich gegen Öl. Ein Aquarium geht, sofern die Klebverbindung der Glasplatten vom Öl nicht angegriffen wird.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. März 2019)

*AW: TauchwasserkÃ¼hlung*

Eine Ölkühlung im PC ? Es gibt bei Ölen in Verbindung mit vielen Kunsstoffen wie z.B. ABS die Problematik, dass Öle die Kunststoffe spröde machen. Ich selbst habe im Thermomix Hype 21 Thermomix pro Tag repariert, 105 Thermomix pro Woche.

Die Kunden haben oft vergessen, das Mixmesser in den Mixtopf zu schrauben und haben erst einmal fleissig Öl in den Topf gekippt mit Waage. Das Öl verbreitet sich dann in dem ganzen Thermomix und nach 12 Wochen bricht das komplette Gehäuse an allen Verschraubungen, so daß man dann als Service Techniker das komplette Gehäuse des Thermomix inklusive Zentralmodul und Motor tauscht. Im Grunde Totalschaden.

Sobald Kunststoffe im Spiel sind, wäre ich mit Ölen extrem vorsichtig. Nur silikonbasierte Öle und Fette sind mit Kunststoffen generalverträglich. O-Ringe aus Gummi und SImmeringe hingegen wollen geölt werden, aber in Verbindung an Kunststoffen auch nur silikonbasiert. Im Auto- und Motorradmotor sieht das anders aus.

Wenn Du jetzt Öl in eine PC WASSERtauchpumpe kippst und die Pumpe kriegt einen Riss oder irgendwelche Anschlüsse an Wärmetauschern, dann hast DU das Öl im PC und kaufst Dir komplett einen neuen PC, weil dir die Slots wegbrechen...


----------



## micha34 (17. März 2019)

*AW: TauchwasserkÃ¼hlung*

Öl könnte auch der Pumpe die für Wasser ausgelegt ist den Garaus machen,wenn durch die Viskosität vom Öl die Pumpe das kaum schafft.


----------



## Nathenhale (20. März 2019)

*AW: TauchwasserkÃ¼hlung*

Kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus. Wollte  aber Fragen ob  Syntetisches Öl aus dem Auto ( Longlive ) Öl nicht auch eine Alternative?


----------



## Duke711 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Bei Autoöl würde ich aber sehr genau das Datenblatt studieren, denn durch die Additive ist es zu einen geringen Maß leitfähig.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

In der Medizintechnik setzt man für kleine Volumina == PC, auch agressiver Laugen und Säuren in den Geräten Pumpen von KNF(Schweiz) ein. Das sind Membranpumpen, die ewig halten. Das Einzige, was die Membran reissen lässt, sind zugegammelte Checkvalves (Einwegeventile), dann reisst wegen Überdruck die Membran. Die KNF Membranpumpen sind mindestens so gut wie Peristaltikpumpen, bei denen die Walkschläuche dauernd getauscht werden müssen.

Das ist der einzige Hersteller, der taugliche Pumpen für verschiedene Viskositäten und verschiedenartigste Flüssigkeiten herstellt. Alles andere versagt sehr viel schneller. Man nennt das in der Medizintechnik Liquid Handling. 1 Nanoliter dispensieren in eine 1536 Well Plate usw... Am Dienstag noch habe ich ein hinter der KNF Pumpe in Reihe geschaltetes Flowmeter und das noch dahinter sitzende Checkvalve tauschen müssen. Das Flowmeter ist wegen dem hohen Druck auseinandergeplatzt. Zur Sicherheit habe ich die KNF Pumpe auch mitgetauscht, weil ich kein Bock hatte die auseinander zu nehmen um mir die Membran anzusehen.


Sone PC Pumpe für Wasser. Ich bezweifele ernsthaft, dass die das mitmacht. Seit wann braucht ein PC eine Druckumlaufschmierung wie ein Otto Motor. Wurden in dem Computer überhaupt Schieberegister mit Kuppelstangen und Dampfmaschine eingebaut. Wieviel schaffen die Ventilfedern, wieviel RPM(Rounds per Minute) ? 

Frisierter Computer, 1 Kern, 1000 Threads: YouTube


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Euch ist schon klar dass er seine Hardware VERSENKEN will und es NICHT um irgendwelche Pumpen, Kreisläufe oder sonstwas geht?

Es geht darum welches Öl dafür brauchbar ist und man trotzdem nicht arm wird wenn man 100 Liter davon kaufen will.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Leider führt da kaum ein Weg an den angesprochenen Silikonölen vorbei. Bei Mineralölen respektive deren Dämpfen ist nicht nur die Verträglichkeit für Hardware ein Thema, sondern auch für deren Nutzer. Und wenn man großzügig/optisch ansprechend plant, anstatt das Volumen möglichst klein zu halten, dann sind 100 l Öl auch bezüglich des Brandschutzes ein Thema. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei 40-80 °C warmem Öl rechtlich gestellt ist, aber für heißes Öl in Friteusen ist laut Tante Google ab 50 l eine fest installierte Feuerlöscheinrichtung vorzusehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Im Privatbereich gibts derartige Vorschriften nicht (zumindest kenne ich keine), anzeigepflichtig wirds erst ab 10.000 Litern Brennstoff/Öl. Man muss sogar (seit 2003, vorher musste man) nicht mal gesetzlich verpflichtend einen Feuerlöscher haben wenn man 9999 Liter Heizöl im Keller lagert. Hintergrund ist, dass brennbare Stoffe mit einem Flammpunkt oberhalb von 100°C nach Betriebssicherheitsverordnung[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] nicht als "überwachungsbedürftige Anlage" gelten. So wurde mir das bei der Sanierung meiner Öltanks vor Kurzem erklärt - meinen Feuerlöscher habe ich aber trotzdem nicht weggeworfen. 

Das Ding ist, all das zählt nur für die reine Lagerung. Deswegen muss die Frittenbude sehr wohl nen Löscher da haben da hier die 100°C sofern die Pommes gut werden sollen doch überschritten werden. Im PC-Bereich sehe ich das aber eher nicht als Ziel an - die Flammpunkte der Silikonöle dürften sehr viel höher liegen als das, was die Hardware überleben würde.


----------



## D0pefish (26. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Diese Heizöltauchkühlung will ich dann bitte bebildert sehen. Mal blöd gefragt: wer hat denn bitte eine solche Ol-Kühlung im Dauereinsatz? Blos keine Scheu. Wir nehmen alle Hintergrundinformationen sehr ernst - auch ohne Abitur, traut euch!


----------



## INU.ID (26. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Ich würde ja eher [plumpe] Werbung für das Trafo-Öl im Startpost vermuten, als dass der TE wirklich (s)einen PC im Ölbad versenken will. Davon ab, als Experiment vielleicht noch witzig, aber für einen ernsthaften [Dauer]Einsatz eignet sich so eine Kühlung nur in sehr speziellen Fällen. Und ohne Pumpen und Radiator um das Öl abzukühlen, wird man auch einen riesigen Behälter und eine enorme Menge Öl brauchen, wenn es nicht gerade ein PC mit einer TDP von zb. 15 Watt ist. ^^


----------



## Gerry1984 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Guckt mal bei der8auer auf YT vorbei. Der hat da immer so ne spezielle Flüssigkeit die für Tauchkühlungen geeignet ist. Da versenkt der alles drin, Laptop, Server etc 

Als Gag oder für Show Zwecke ganz lustig, für den Alltag aber sinnbefreit.

Und die Idee sich hier ein Aquarium mit 100l Mineralöl, welches auf 80° erhitzt wird, neben sich am Schreibtisch stehen hat, ist schon versuchte schwere Körperverletzung. Was da an Dämpfen aufsteigt... 

Ich schließe mich übrigens INU.IDs Meinung hier an dass der Startpost eher mehr der plump-subtilen Werbung dient


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Guckt mal bei der8auer auf YT vorbei. Der hat da immer so ne spezielle Flüssigkeit die für Tauchkühlungen geeignet ist. Da versenkt der alles drin, Laptop, Server etc
> 
> Als Gag oder für Show Zwecke ganz lustig, für den Alltag aber sinnbefreit.
> 
> Und die Idee sich hier ein Aquarium mit 100l Mineralöl, welches auf 80° erhitzt wird, neben sich am Schreibtisch stehen hat, ist schon versuchte schwere Körperverletzung. Was da an Dämpfen aufsteigt...



Das was an Dämpfen aufsteigt wenn du Romans 3M Novec verwenden würdest (das tatsächlich siedet im Gegensatz zu Öl) wäre wesentlich schlimmer. Deswegen gibts das für Normalsterbliche auch nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Ok gut zu wissen


----------



## darknitro (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Würde auch zu Silikonöl raten. 
Als Behälter würde ich ein Stahlrohr nehmen und beidseitig einen Flansch aufschweißen um eine Acrylplatte vorzusetzen.

Gehe aber auch davon aus, dass das Öl selbst eine Kühlung braucht, außer man nutzt den Pc nur für Show zwecke ohne Belastung


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das was an Dämpfen aufsteigt wenn du Romans 3M Novec verwenden würdest (das tatsächlich siedet im Gegensatz zu Öl) wäre wesentlich schlimmer. Deswegen gibts das für Normalsterbliche auch nicht zu kaufen.



Verstehe ich das nur falsch oder wieso wird hier von Dämpfen gesprochen ? Die Systeme in denen das 3M Zeug gefüllt wird sind doch komplett abgedichtet. Die Flüssigkeit siedet doch dann bereits bei 30 bis 40 Grad und steigt auf an den Deckel , von da tropft es dann doch zurück ins System. 
Also sollte es doch außerhalb des Systems gar keine Dämpfe geben oder wo ist mein Denkfehler ? 
Es handelt sich doch um einen dichten Behälter mit der Hardware und der Flüssigkeit. Und daran angeschlossen ist doch eine Pumpe und Radiatoren die dafür sorgen das die Flüssigkeit gekühlt wird. Aber wenn man das alles richtig macht , dann hat die Flüssigkeit bzw die entstehenden Dämpfe doch überhaupt
keinen Kontakt mit der Außenwelt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Die zuvor genannten Stunts von Roman z.B. mit Laptops finden aber in offenen Becken statt und ein Aquarium ist auch nicht gasdicht. Die existierenden 3M-Großrechner-Systeme achten tatsächlich darauf, dass möglichst nichts entweicht, sind aber eben keine privaten Bastelkonstruktionen.


----------



## Duke711 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Aus der Roman Idee als weiteres Verkaufsprodukt scheint wohl endgültig nichts geworden zu sein. Von der neueren und abgespeckten Version als AIO für die CPU als völlig abschgeschlossenes System, hört man auch schon lange nichts mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Tauchwasserkühlung*

Der Exhalare als Verkaufsversion ist meinem Wissen nach gestorben – eben weil man ihn nicht an Privat verkaufen dürfte. Ich vermute, dies trifft auch 3M-basierte Kompaktkühlungen. Da wird seit langem von verschiedenen Herstellen alle 1-2 Jahre ein Design auf der Computex gezeigt (wobei Romans 1-Zoll-Metallflex die bislang uneleganteste Ausführung war), aber zumindest in Europa wurde noch keins verkauft und international kenne ich auch keine Beispiele.


----------

